# All because of a rose



## DW Keech (Aug 7, 2012)

Being an empty nester has made me want to branch out and do things that I never had the time to do previously.  Writing is one of those activities that I enjoy (although I'm not very good at it yet) and another I like is painting.  

I was astonished to find out that after only three lessons, I could actually make something come to life on canvas!  Just by following my instructor's guide, I painted a fine yellow rose.  I was elated!  Even more fantastic is the fact that my first painting was chosen for the art exhibit at the gallery!    I was giddy with delight and totally drunk with joy.      

On a side note,  I also need to tell you that I live in a house full of men.  International students who are boarding at our house from Japan, Korea, Pakistan, and two Americans (yes, I do actually allow Americans to live here too!).  Therefore I never leave my third floor living space unless I am fully clothed and ready for my day.  No PJ's or robes or half nakedness for me!  

Last night I was working on getting my painting ready (my lovely yellow rose *smile*) while doing laundry and cleaning the kitchen. I stayed up way too late and forgot to take my laundry up the 3 flights of steps to my abode.   

Of course this morning I discovered that the dress I wanted to wear was naturally on the first floor.  I was in a hurry and didn't want to go down and up and down the stairs again.  I simply didn't have time for nonsense like that.   (And I'm sort of lazy.)   

I decided to get completely ready with my pantyhose, make up, and accessories upstairs and then run downstairs and grab my favorite dress off the hanger and throw it on in the bathroom right before I walked out the door.   

Good plan, I thought, as I  donned the last outfit I had on last night  before, my new painting uniform:   a faded yellow dress with frayed hems and food stains on the bodice and spattered globs of paint here and there for an artistic touch.   

I don't know how I did it.  I must have really been in a painting stupor.    But boy was the Judge and attorneys surprised, when I arrived to the court in my painting smock.   Apparently I look good in high heals and paint!


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 8, 2012)

DW Keech said:


> I decided to get completely ready with my pantyhose, make up, and accessories upstairs and then run downstairs and grab my favorite dress off the hanger and throw it on in the bathroom right before I walked out the door.



You knew what you meant, but until the following paragraph, this reader had an image of a half-naked woman running down the stairs. Anything that makes a reader stop and think is a no-no.

Apart from that minor glitch, it was an interesting and well-written anecdote.


----------



## Divus (Aug 8, 2012)

DWK
I like the format - light, breezy, every day life stuff and you have left a few clues as to where to go next with the story.
Keep going.

It made me smile, until I spilt my coffee over the desktop - so was that your fault?

Dv


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry if this is a dumb question. This is non-fiction? If so, I should very much like to see a picture of your rose painting


----------



## DW Keech (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for the feedback. Backward Ox is very right and I knew it at the time, but couldn't quite figure out how to fix it.  I'll work on that. 

As soon as I can figure out how to upload a photo...I'll add my rose!


----------



## Cran (Aug 11, 2012)

Minor edits needed, but an enjoyable read.


----------



## DW Keech (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for reading and commenting.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 12, 2012)

It's kinda small, but that looks like a very good painting of a rose! Wish I could do that


----------



## ScrapNook (Aug 30, 2012)

I am new and I think I am lost.  Is this a portion of another story?  Who is the Judge and attorneys?  I apologize if I asked stupid questions.  I must say you  had me engaged the whole time and I watched a movie what you wrote in my head...that is a good thing.  Because I am a visual person and if what you wrote can paint an image in my head, well enough that seems like a movie, I think you did well.


----------



## DW Keech (Sep 1, 2012)

thank you for reading and commenting!  I'll add something about my job.   I'm a court officer.


----------

